# 144 Hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar



## jainzar23 (23. Juli 2019)

*144 Hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Hallo zusammen,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Thema mit meinem BenQ EX3203R (31,5") Monitor. Der Monitor kann 144hz, nur leider ist es mir nicht möglich diese einzustellen. Angeschlossen ist der Monitor über Displayport, als Graka hab ich eine Geforce GTX980 Ti verbaut. Weder in den Windows- noch im NVIDIA Control Panel ist es mir möglich die 144hz einzustellen. Es geht maximal bis 120hz.

Für Monitor und Graka sind die neuesten Treiber installiert. Im NVIDIA Control Panel habe ich im Menüpunkt "Change resolution" bereits zum Punkt "PC" gescrollt, und dort die native Auflösung von 2560 x 1440 eingestellt. Mir stehen 60hz, 100hz und 120hz zur Auswahl.

Ist meine GPU zu schwach oder unterstützt die 144hz an dem 1440p Monitor nicht? An einem 24" Asus Gaming Monitor lassen sich die 144hz ohne Probleme auswählen. Das Freesync Premium wurde bereits über das Monitor-Menü deaktiviert.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## FussyTom (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Hi.

Probiere mal das:

Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und Auswahl von „Anzeigeeinstellungen“ >> Erweiterte Anzeigeeinstellungen >> Adaptereigenschaften >> Wechsel auf den Reiter „Monitor" >> Im Bereich „Monitoreinstellungen“ über das Dropdown-Listenfeld „Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate“ die korrekte Bildrate (144Hz) für dein Display einstellen >> Übernehmen

War das hilfreich??

Lg


----------



## jainzar23 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Hi,

leider nein. Sorry, da war ich nicht ausführlich genug. Mit "Windows-Einstellungen" meinte ich diesen Punkt. Auch dort lassen sich nur 60hz, 100hz oder 120hz auswählen.


----------



## FussyTom (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Hast Du mal getestet ob Du die 144Hz in Spielen auswählen kannst? Bei manchen Monitoren ist das leider so, dass Du die nur in Spielen anlegen kannst. Was ich persönlich für Schwachsinn halte!


----------



## jainzar23 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Hatte ich auch schon die Vermutung, aber im Spiel (egal welches) lassen sich auch nur Max. 120hz auswählen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Wie viel bit hast du bei der Ausgabe-Farbtiefe eingestellt?


----------



## jainzar23 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie viel bit hast du bei der Ausgabe-Farbtiefe eingestellt?



Aktuell sind 8 bpc eingestellt, aber auch mit 10 bpc (der anderen Option) sind keine 144hz verfügbar.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Könnte an deiner Grafikkarte liegen.
Normalerweise sollte es aber gehen.


----------



## jainzar23 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Könnte an deiner Grafikkarte liegen.
> Normalerweise sollte es aber gehen.



Also ne neue GPU zulegen? Die schwächelt wohl so langsam ^^


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Also wegen 14Hz würde ich jetzt keine neue Karte kaufen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

Als Nutzer des 3203R kenne ich das Problem. Das liegt am Nvidia Treiber, der den Monitor falsch ansteuert.

Nutz mal Cru 1.41 und importiere das 10Bit 144Hz Profil welches ich hinzugefügt habe.

Danach mit OK das Fenster schließen und anschließend die Resart64.exe in dem Ordner ausführen, danach solltest du 144Hz auswählen können. (und bei 120Hz 10Bit)


----------



## jainzar23 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Als Nutzer des 3203R kenne ich das Problem. Das liegt am Nvidia Treiber, der den Monitor falsch ansteuert.
> 
> Nutz mal Cru 1.41 und importiere das 10Bit 144Hz Profil welches ich hinzugefügt habe.
> 
> Danach mit OK das Fenster schließen und anschließend die Resart64.exe in dem Ordner ausführen, danach solltest du 144Hz auswählen können. (und bei 120Hz 10Bit)



Super, vielen Dank. Werde ich testen!


----------



## jainzar23 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Als Nutzer des 3203R kenne ich das Problem. Das liegt am Nvidia Treiber, der den Monitor falsch ansteuert.
> 
> Nutz mal Cru 1.41 und importiere das 10Bit 144Hz Profil welches ich hinzugefügt habe.
> 
> Danach mit OK das Fenster schließen und anschließend die Resart64.exe in dem Ordner ausführen, danach solltest du 144Hz auswählen können. (und bei 120Hz 10Bit)



Tja, was soll ich sagen... nun lassen sich tatsächlich die 144Hz auswählen. Danke!


----------



## Rex132 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: 144 Hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*

ich hatte den Monitor auch da, das war der Fall mit den 120 Hz als ich ihn 1 Tag lang an HDMI hatte. Erst beim Wechsel auf Displayport (das Kabel kam 1 Tag verspätet) kam die 144 Hz Funktion. Bist mit der Auflösung auf der nativen (2550x1440)? Wenn diese eingestellt ist und nativ daneben steht sowie du das richtige Kabel benutzt muss eigentlich auch 144 Hz auftauchen. Die Software auch mal installieren, die mit dem Bildschirm mitkommt, vll gehts dann.


----------



## pietcux (25. August 2019)

*AW: 144hz an BenQ EX3203R nicht verfügbar*



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Als Nutzer des 3203R kenne ich das Problem. Das liegt am Nvidia Treiber, der den Monitor falsch ansteuert.
> 
> Nutz mal Cru 1.41 und importiere das 10Bit 144Hz Profil welches ich hinzugefügt habe.
> 
> Danach mit OK das Fenster schließen und anschließend die Resart64.exe in dem Ordner ausführen, danach solltest du 144Hz auswählen können. (und bei 120Hz 10Bit)



Danke!


----------

